# cazadora



## Grid

Hola, agradecería mucho que alguien me dijera cómo se dice "cazadora" (la prenda de vestir de abrigo) en italiano, ya que llevo un rato buscando por diccionarios online y ninguno me ha servido.

Me he equivocado en el título del hilo, quería decir "Cómo se dice 'cazadora' (prenda de vestir) en italiano".

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Cacciatrice?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola. 
La "cazadora" (de cuero generalmente, ¿no?) es un "giubbotto" (di pelle).


----------



## pattyfashiion

Ah capisco. "Giubbotto da caccia". Però aspetta qualcun altro.


----------



## enza74

La cazadora in spagnolo indica una gibbotto o giaccone per lo piú di pelle o cuoio, anche se puó essere di altri materiali. Non è la giacca di un vestito che prende il nome di chaqueta


----------



## Neuromante

Patty:
"Da caccia" no, per niente. "Cazadora" non c`entra con la caccia. È soltanto il nome di un tipo di giubbotto, como gia hanno scrito prima Credo che sia corto  con la cintura


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

In realtà si dice anche giacca in italiano (oltre che giubbotto o giaccone, come è stato già scritto) però rispetto allo spagnolo rimane il dubbio se si stia parlando di una cazadora o di una chaqueta.


----------



## gatogab

*¿Cómo se dice 'cazadora' (prenda de vestir) en español?* 

*Cacciatora*

gg


----------



## enza74

La cazadora non é l'esatto equivalente della cacciatora italiana dato che il termine spagnolo indica un capo con maniche, come per esempio il giubbotto da motociclista.


----------



## gatogab

enza74 said:


> La cazadora non é l'esatto equivalente della cacciatora italiana dato che il termine spagnolo indica un capo con maniche, come per esempio il giubbotto da motociclista.


*mira aquí*
Ojalá te ayude.
gg


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

MAI MAI MAI sentito chiamare un giaccone "cacciatora" in italiano... avrei sempre pensato a una cattiva traduzione dallo spagnolo!
Leggendo bene, però nel link che hai mandato, sembra chiamino "cacciatora" una parte della giacca, non la giacca in se. 
Enza, ma tu "cacciatora" come giacca (insomma, non nella locuzione "coniglio alla cacciatora"  ) come lo usi?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

*S*e dice giubbotto, bueno como bien han dicho antes de pende del tipo de cazadora.


----------



## Grid

Hola, con "cazadora" me refiero a una cazadora genérica, que puede ser "cazadora de pana", "cazadora vaquera", "cazadora de piel", etc, pero siempre tiene la raíz común "cazadora", por lo menos en español. Gracias a todos por las respuestas...


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Quindi a volte si dice il giubbotto e a volte dicono la giacca, dipende dal parlatore.

*C*acciatora e la DIOSA DIANA LA CAZADORA oppure una donna che va in cazza.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

CACCIATRICE è una donna che va a caccia!
Cacciatora, che io sappia, si usa solo nelle ricette, tipo "pollo alla cacciatora" (alla maniera dei cacciatori). Forse da li viene l'uso di "cacciatora" per una giacca senza maniche come quelle che usano i cacciatori come quella del primo link postato da Gatogab...


----------



## fabiog_1981

Forse cazadora è un termine un po' generico e intraducibile con una sola parola.
Poche settimane fa sono stato a Madrid e ho sentito una mia amica chiamare così il mio maglioncino di cotone con la cerniera.


----------



## Neuromante

Ma la "cazadora" porta le maniche, anche. Diciamo che non è ne un giubbotto ne una giacca.
In prattica è una di quelle parole coi confine mooolto, ma molto, suggetiv¡. Tipo "poltrona"


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

A seconda del tipo di "cazadora" e delle abitudini personali, si può dire giacca, giaccone, giubbotto, giubba, pile (quello che si chiama "forro polar").


----------



## Spiritoso78

ciao,

dunque se intendi il modo di vestire, quello è abbigliamento alla cacciatora. Mentre per quanto riguarda il resto...è uguale! Giacca alla cacciatora, camicia alla cacciatora, coniglio alla cacciatora e berretto alla cacciatora.
Se ti interessa, la cintura che si porta allacciata alla cacciatora, si chiama cartuccera (per portare le pallottole).

Hasta pronto, si haces falta mas!


----------



## Grid

Hola, ya tengo información más que suficiente; gracias a todos por las respuestas, recuerdos desde España...


----------



## Angel.Aura

jeterinmicipen said:


> *C*acciatora *è* la D*ea* DIANA *Cacciatrice* oppure una donna che va *a caccia*.


Alcune correzioni, spero non ti dispiacciano.


----------

